
China Unveils 'Revolutionary' Plan to Give Communist Party Even More Power - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-13/china-unveils-revolutionary-plan-to-ensure-party-holds-power
======
zachguo
There is also something interesting in this plan, such as an immigration
bureau. Those expats can finally get Chinese green cards soon.

------
contingencies
Alarmist article, nothing new here. The term thing was already reported. Other
than that, it seems to be mostly very practical changes: overhauling tax
departments is overdue (I visited four today), financial services regulation
is usually normalized across sectors in most developed countries, more
environmental prioritization is overdue.

